
Debunking in a world of tribes - lainon
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5524392/
======
meri_dian
Interesting study, could have been more clear about its meaning and methods,
but I have one quibble...

>"In particular, we compare how users usually consuming proven (scientific)
and unsubstantiated (conspiracy-like) information on Facebook US interact with
specific debunking posts"

Science does not prove anything! Scientific results are not proof!

~~~
dmckeon
I think they covered that:

> On our perspective the diffusion of bogus content is someway related to the
> increasing mistrust of people with respect to institutions, to the
> increasing level of functional illiteracy -- i.e., the inability to
> understand information correctly -- affecting western countries, as well as
> the combined effect of confirmation bias at work on a enormous basin of
> information where the quality is poor.

